# VENISON BREAKFAST SAUSAGE "HOW TO"



## tennsmoker (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been searching fo at least 20 min and I haven't found any kind of recipe or instruction's on what to add to deer meat or how to make a fresh breakfast sausage!!

I presume you add pork fat, but what %, and what else??

thanx

al


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> I have been searching fo at least 20 min and I haven't found any kind of recipe or instruction's on what to add to deer meat or how to make a fresh breakfast sausage!!
> 
> I presume you add pork fat, but what %, and what else??
> 
> ...


I’m not trying to be a smart A$$, but a lot of any sausage making process is personal preference. As for breakfast sausage goes, I dislike sage, so I rarely use it in anything I make…..But my neighbor loves it and asked me to use it in some of the sausage that I made for him…..

As for breakfast sausage goes, using deer meat…..What I’ve done is, mix the deer 50/50 with Boston Butt salt, pepper to taste……Adding seasoning a little at a time until you get the flavors you like…..Add seasons, mix then fry a little bit…..repeat until you get the flavors you like……This way you have less chance of over seasoning it…..Or you can buy a premix,  many people have turned out very good sausage with premix…..I have limited experience with it so I don’t have much that I can advise you on about that……

I hope that I was able to help you….If you have any more questions feel free to PM me……ShoneyBoy….


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 9, 2012)

Sure that helps,

thanks a lot, i have been making sausage using only pork but never deer, just trying not to waste a batch of venison that was given to me.

al


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Some people do not like the taste of deer meat, so if that is the case you can add more pork that deer and it will take some of the game taste away from your finished product…….or if you do like the taste of deer stay with the 50/50 and you should be pretty good.......The pork adds fat, if you don't use enough you will get a dry sausage, some people really don't like it at all, but again some people are looking for that consistency......I would recommend starting off in small batches 5lbs, so you don't have a lot of waste if there's a mistake.......SB


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 9, 2012)

I do 50% deer and 50% pork butt for almost all of my sausage and it turns out great every time.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 10, 2012)

I use 50% Pork Butt and 50% Ground Elk for breakfast sausage. I use Hi Country Seasonings. 

You can search Breakfast Sausage and adjust the meats in the recipes


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 10, 2012)

I have made a good amount of deer sausage in my day and I also go 50% venison and 50% pork butt. Here is a recipe for 10lbs of Venison breakfast sausage.

2 cups ice water

4 Tbs salt

1 Tbs ground white pepper

1 tsp ground ginger

1 Tbs ground nutmeg

1 Tbs thyme

2 Tbs rubbed sage

1 Tsp ground red pepper (optional)

5 lbs venison

5 lbs pork butt

If you just want to buy Breakfast sausage seasoning the Sausage Maker has excellent breakfast sausage seasonings. I have made it and like it. http://www.sausagemaker.com/search.aspx?find=breakfast+sausage


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks to all the post & recipe,

really appreciate the info, will definitely use some of it,

al


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 12, 2012)

i do a 60/40 course grind with a lot of garlic,,,pepper, ..works for my taste buds


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 13, 2012)

Coffee and Alesia thanks so much for the comments,

when you'll say that the mix ratio pork fat to elk/deer is 50/50, is it??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Most pork butts "on avg" is 80/20 meat to fat ratio, which

would make your breakfast sausage 80% muscle meat to 20% pork fat, am I wrong to state this??

What I was originally posted about was_*  "I presume you add pork fat, but what %, and what else" *_ from my original post, and you'll gave good answers.

I have been adding pork trim which is probably 90% fat to my SS and snack sticks but only 20%. I was thinking to make deer/elk breakfast sausage you would most likely add more than 20% fat.

I will take the advice & go with the 50/50 (venison to pork butt).

thanks again,

al


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for asking! Let me clarify mine please, now that I see I wasn't all that clear!!! My bad. I try to use the fattiest one I can find, de bone it and use the fattiest pieces with small amounts of the lean pork meat. If this isn't enough fat, I am able to purchase pork fat trimmings at the local grocery store and it is pure pork fat. I grind the pork and elk at the same time as a coarse grind. Hope this clears it up some. So I am getting primarily pork fat instead of the muscle meat and I would guess it's about 60% pure pork fat.


----------

